# Who Are Impextra Corp?



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi,

Recently acquired this 'almost' working watch. From Paul's site the movement's a Seiko 3302A albeit with a different circuit board to the one shown.

But why marked Impextra. Any idea who they were, nothing to help on the net.

The watch is signed 'Pierre Vallee'. Again never heard of 'em but it does seem to be a pretty good quality (Japan 7104 on base of the dial if that helps at all); i'm guessing maybe that was an 'own brand' for a department store or mail order catalog?

If nothing else maybe another movement variant short for Paul.










While i'm here, another recent addition for the Timex collection. I'm loving the simple 70's stye of this one.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Did you see this one?

http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/make/alexis/alexis.php


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Ah, no missed that. Same face on mine other than the brand name and a pale gold dial finish - even has the same electronic and flash.

I guess they made them up and rebadged for retail sellers.


----------

